# What is the best power lense for 3-d and Indoor?



## bonecollector56 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a viper archery predator microtune and am looking into buying a lens for it but don't know what the best lens would be. I have very good eyes and am trying to get more competitive with archery. I need one I can use for 5 spot and 3-d and am leaning towards a 6x but not sure what would be best?


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 16, 2012)

4x would be the best. It seems to me when I get up much higher I start to see a little to much movement, and that could make ur shooting harder...Also with a 6x it's like you can really see to much for the target. And on a 3d course if you ever get into a dark spot on a dark target it really could be a nightmare. Thats just my 0.2!


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## leda (Mar 17, 2012)

I use both a 4x and a 6x.  I like the 6 x better and would like to have a 10x.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Mar 17, 2012)

I shoot a 6x for 3d it does show more movement but I can deal with it


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 17, 2012)

GA GAME GETTER said:


> I shoot a 6x for 3d it does show more movement but I can deal with it



Does 6x ever make shots seem more blurry?


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 17, 2012)

Well just shoot a 12 then.


----------



## Addicted (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it really depends on what works for you and your eyes. A 4 power works best for me.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 18, 2012)

I can shoot a 4x without a clarifier. I like a 6x for 3d so I can see more detail.

But that is this week, next week will probably be different.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 18, 2012)

watermedic said:


> I can shoot a 4x without a clarifier. I like a 6x for 3d so I can see more detail.
> 
> But that is this week, next week will probably be different.



Is a clarifier something that goes into a peep sight?


----------



## watermedic (Mar 18, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> Is a clarifier something that goes into a peep sight?



Yes sir it is.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 18, 2012)

watermedic said:


> Yes sir it is.



Who sells clarifier peeps? and is it just to get rid of pin halo?


----------



## watermedic (Mar 18, 2012)

Lancaster sell them. It helps to clear up the pin and the target.

The most common are made by specialty archery. Brite Site also makes some. You should be able to check them out in Augusta next month,


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 18, 2012)

watermedic said:


> Lancaster sell them. It helps to clear up the pin and the target.
> 
> The most common are made by specialty archery. Brite Site also makes some. You should be able to check them out in Augusta next month,



Ok cool what are the disadvantages to clarifier peeps?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 18, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> I have a viper archery predator microtune and am looking into buying a lens for it but don't know what the best lens would be. I have very good eyes and am trying to get more competitive with archery. I need one I can use for 5 spot and 3-d and am leaning towards a 6x but not sure what would be best?



I went with a 4x. I don't need a clarifier until I get over 4x. 
If its blurry through your lens you need a clarifier. If your pin is haloed, doubled or blurry you need a verifier. 
My verifier doesn't work with my 4x lens. I can only use it for hunting. It could be different for you. I'm a dinosaur/fossil. 
The specialty archery peep has the whole line of clarifier's, verifiers, and apertures that screw in it. I use it. 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bow...eep-sights-accessories.html?manufacturer=2204


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 18, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I went with a 4x. I don't need a clarifier until I get over 4x.
> If its blurry through your lens you need a clarifier. If your pin is haloed, doubled or blurry you need a verifier.
> My verifier doesn't work with my 4x lens. I can only use it for hunting. It could be different for you. I'm a dinosaur/fossil.



Ok dang it thought I new just about everything I was about to spend money on what the heck is a verifier?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 18, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> Ok dang it thought I new just about everything I was about to spend money on what the heck is a verifier?


Its kinda like reading glasses for your pin mounted in your peep.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 18, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Its kinda like reading glasses for your pin mounted in your peep.


So its a fancier name for a clarifier?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 18, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> So its a fancier name for a clarifier?


Nope, completely different. A clarifier clears up things through your lens. A verifier clears up your haloed pin.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 18, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Nope, completely different. A clarifier clears up things through your lens. A verifier clears up your haloed pin.


So how do you know what you need? Sorry I am new to the fancy target rigs.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 18, 2012)

You may not need either if you can see through your lens clearly and your pin isn't haloed ? Its different for each person.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Mar 18, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> Does 6x ever make shots seem more blurry?



No not at all


----------

